

Peter Sunde's request for clemency [Google translate] - kallus
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://blog.brokep.com/2012/07/04/nadeansokan/

======
vibrunazo
> Thomas Bodström was summoned to the meeting in the White House and knew what
> it would mean to disobey. Sanctions against trade between the U.S. and
> Sweden within the framework of the World Trade Organization. Sweden could
> become a new Cuba.

This is news to me. Is there any publicly available evidence for this that I
could read further on?

~~~
tptacek
Sweden could not become a new Cuba.

Cuba is barely Cuba anymore.

The world is full of states who thumb their noses at WTO IP principles. None
of them are as a result embargoed by the US.

------
INTPenis
He's using a lot of very strange wording in the original. Granted I was raised
among immigrants in Sweden but the whole appeal reads very immature to me. But
he starts out by saying he probably won't have it approved so it doesn't seem
to matter. I would have put a little more effort into grammar though.

------
mattdeboard
For those of us who aren't really aware of who this is or what is happening
(like me), Peter Sunde is one of the founders of The Pirate Bay. He was
sentenced to a year in prison and ordered to pay ~US$3 mil in restitution.[1]
I believe his appeals were recently exhausted so he's going to have to serve
his sentence.

1 -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Sunde#The_Pirate_Bay_Tria...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Sunde#The_Pirate_Bay_Trial)

------
nsns
OT rant: I can't read these Google machine translations, language is not a
collection of words, not even words + syntax, it's full of idioms and
collocations and hidden associations and stylistically motivated violations of
accepted conventions. Instead of a translator who knows both languages (and
cultures) well, the translation is being made by a code that actually knows
neither.

What I mean is: translating is very similar to writing or composing, it is
technical only on a very superficial level (and I'm not implying codes can't
theoretically match Human abilities, but that the current approach is quite
limited).

~~~
thmzlt
Really? Is complaining about the translation the best comment you can make
about this letter?

~~~
mongol
Agreed. Not constructive, bordering to whining. The alternatives are,
expecting someone to translate it, expecting Sunde to write it in English to
begin with, or or for it not to be posted in the first place. It is incredible
what native English speakers have to put up with...

~~~
molmalo
Maybe, thinking this as a non-English native speaker, most of the Internet is
written in a foreign language, so we are used to adapt ourselves. We don't
expect to have everything available in our language. Heck, I'm really used to
google "einstein en.wikipedia" for example, as I assume that the english
article will be much richer than in my own language.

But when most of the world speaks your language, it looks like some people
(I'm not generalizing here) are so used to expect english versions by
default... that using tools like this feels bad.

Maybe some day, as our tools get better and better, this can be a thing of the
past. Until then, if I can understand most of the text, it's not that bad.

------
hjalle
For those looking for a translation, Rickard Falkvinge (party leader for the
Pirate Party) just commented on the post that he's going to translate it. I'll
post it here when he's done.

~~~
hjalle
The response from the prosecutor got posted about an hour ago (just a quote
from it):
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.brokep.com%2F2012%2F07%2F04%2Friksaklagaren-
svarar-pa-min-resningsansokan%2F)

Edit: Google translate link.

~~~
kzrdude
This is not a reply to the letter we're discussing in this thread.

